# Changing it up in Bed



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

And no, I don't mean sex you pervs. :laughing: In an effort to maintain a healthier lifestyle (at least outside of the gym) I've been changing up my sleeping positions. Rather than sleeping on my stomach, which is shown to be much less healthy for your spine, I've recently started sleeping on my side with a pillow between my legs for extra support and keep my body from twisting unnaturally.

So far, not so great. It's been a rough couple of nights and I've woken up not feeling well-rested. At any rate I believe it'll be better for me in the long run. Have you guys had any experience with switching it up, and how long did it take for you to get used to it?


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

I tried. Desperately. I sleep on my stomach, too, always did since being a child. I know it's especially not good for my neck, but I can't fall asleep in any other position, and if I do, you can bet I turn around again during the night. Tried everything - pillows, even the famous tennis ball in undies (yeah, I know ) to stop me from rolling over. Nope, it ain't happening. So I've given up, because sleeping on my stomach is still considerably better than getting no sleep at all.

I wish you the best of luck though and hope you're successful. I'll keep my eyes on this thread, maybe I can learn something...


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> I tried. Desperately. I sleep on my stomach, too, always did since being a child. I know it's especially not good for my neck, but I can't fall asleep in any other position, and if I do, you can bet I turn around again during the night. Tried everything - pillows, even the famous tennis ball in undies (yeah, I know ) to stop me from rolling over. Nope, it ain't happening. So I've given up, because sleeping on my stomach is still considerably better than getting no sleep at all.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck though and hope you're successful. I'll keep my eyes on this thread, maybe I can learn something...


Haha definitely heard of the tennis ball trick but I'm not quite at that point yet. It's just hard to stay asleep in a position that seems completely unnatural to what you've been used to your whole life. 

I have noticed though that when I sleep on my stomach now it's slightly less comfortable for my neck than usual, which I guess is my body getting acclimated to sleeping on its side instead. Progress in a sense? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I read somewhere that Sx users sleep on their stomach, So on their sides, and Sp on their backs. It makes sense honestly. I'm So/Sx and sleep mostly on my side but sometimes on my stomach (never on my back). I think it gives certain areas of the brain better stimulus. Not sure how to help if you want to change it up honestly. I bet you could somehow by changing your patterns in the day.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

just sleep without a pillow. Your spine will be far more straight that way if your neck isn't angling upward. And don't turn your head either very much. Just enough so you can still breathe. That's what I do. Works for me. Probably still not perfect, but I can't seem to change


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Arya said:


> just sleep without a pillow. Your spine will be far more straight that way if your neck isn't angling upward. And don't turn your head either very much. Just enough so you can still breathe. That's what I do. Works for me. Probably still not perfect, but I can't seem to change


Yeah my pillow is there just for show. I don't use it.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Arya said:


> just sleep without a pillow. Your spine will be far more straight that way if your neck isn't angling upward. And don't turn your head either very much. Just enough so you can still breathe. That's what I do. Works for me. Probably still not perfect, but I can't seem to change


Interesting, I can't sleep without the pillow but it's not one of the big fluffy ones so I feel that it gives my head just enough support to where it's not being angled awkwardly and more or less aligned with everything else. Even if it is biomechanically healthier, I'm honestly not sure how people sleep on their sides to begin with, it seems so uncomfortable on the shoulders.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Senshu, you tease...I knew this thread wasn't gonna be all it cracked up to be :-D

Hahah well I'm an sx-dom and I prefer sleeping on my tummy, too..I like the feeling of being enveloped from all sides, with my front side pressed into the bed and my back covered by the quilt. So safe and cozy! Never really tried to change this


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Emotional comfort/healthiness is far more important than your physical healthiness according to the totem pole of health. So if you sacrifice one for the other it's usually not a good idea to do it in that direction.
The totem pole of health

Your upper cervical spine is more important though.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> I read somewhere that Sx users sleep on their stomach, So on their sides, and Sp on their backs. It makes sense honestly. I'm So/Sx and sleep mostly on my side but sometimes on my stomach (never on my back). I think it gives certain areas of the brain better stimulus. Not sure how to help if you want to change it up honestly. I bet you could somehow by changing your patterns in the day.


I'm So/Sp 459, so I've just blown that theory out of the water ;p


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> I'm So/Sp 459, so I've just blown that theory out of the water ;p


Well maybe it's more of a general idea that isn't 100% but still replicatable to a distinction. Not sure though because I don't study everybody, just the ones I know. You are the first I've encountered who doesn't have data to support the claim. Kind of interesting what others factors may influence it. It makes sense since Sx wants to connect deeply and sleeping on the stomach is a way to get those feelings of attachment with your bed. Kind of like a hug. So wants to be on an equal playing field as others so looking at a horizontal way sort of gives that feeling of not being alone on earth and being a part of a wider plane of existence. Sp looking upward because that's where other people are NOT located as well as feeling more alone to think clearer about oneself. Maybe you are Sx but your enneatype contradicts your instincts to a degree (mind over matter). Or maybe it's like this more likely to Fi users such as myself - I'm not certain of your type but I'm Fi dominant. Typing your instincts/behavior really to me seems more of a *blend* of instincts and will - the latter of which may affect you stronger. Sleeping is sort of a forced natural tendency so I can see how your instincts would go into play to sleep as well as why you're different awake if your will is different. Kind of like flipping a switch. It also explains why you willingly desire to change the way you sleep but can't. Sleeping is too natural of a thing. Something to think about! So maybe you are Sx in instinct but So in will? (or Sp. I can't remember how you sleep.)

edit: Also I haven't heard of people sleeping all three ways - just two or one of the ways. Which kind of fits well with socionics.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

@_Stelliferous_

Interesting theory, but it's really just a sleeping position for me. I know for a fact that I sleep that way because my mother turned me on my belly when I was a baby. That was long before people thought it to be unhealthy, and even linked it to SIDS. "Tummy time" was pretty big around the time I was born. It's just a sleeping position that I've been conditioned to take up as a baby. That's it.

I'm personally not inclined to link every little thing in my life to the Enneagram and/or Cognitive Functions


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

*New update for those interested

It's been a few days my body has adjusted surprisingly well. I can sleep in my new position about as easy as I could on my stomach now. My lower back feels more comfortable upon waking up and although my neck and shoulder feel minor discomfort at first, it wears off after awhile.

I'm quite pleased with the results and have to say that it definitely helps to be as tired as possible prior to sleeping in a new position as it facilitates the transition much easier.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Stelliferous said:


> I read somewhere that Sx users sleep on their stomach, So on their sides, and Sp on their backs. It makes sense honestly.


I sleep on my stomach in this weird sort of hybrid side-stomach combination on the edge of my pillow. Am I sx/so now?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Paradigm said:


> I sleep on my stomach in this weird sort of hybrid side-stomach combination on the edge of my pillow. Am I sx/so now?


Idk, are you? It's not up to me to decide.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Stelliferous said:


> Idk, are you? It's not up to me to decide.


I guess I should have mentioned that theory was very laughable to me...

Also I'm very heavily SP-first, very very likely SX-second, and have no ability to sleep on my back :tongue:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Paradigm said:


> I guess I should have mentioned that theory was very laughable to me...
> 
> Also I'm very heavily SP-first, very very likely SX-second, and have no ability to sleep on my back :tongue:


I dislike when people laugh at theories like this instead of thinking about where they came from and in the very least respecting its perspective.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Stelliferous said:


> I dislike when people laugh at theories like this instead of thinking about where they came from and in the very least respecting its perspective.


I dislike theories which try to explain everything in life via type, so we can disagree I guess.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Paradigm said:


> I dislike theories which try to explain everything in life via type, so we can disagree I guess.


If you think explaining a sleeping pattern is everything in life then I'm not sure how often you're awake.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Stelliferous said:


> If you think explaining a sleeping pattern is everything in life then I'm not sure how often you're awake.


Sorry, the nitpicking made me fall asleep.

But if we really want to over-analyze my sleeping position:

My bedroom (the one I grew up with and still sleep in) is set up so my bed is opposite of the doorway and against the same wall as a large window. I sleep on my left side, facing away from the door - this indicates I want to shut out the world, even at the expense of quality sleep due to sunlight in my face. I often have my arm thrown over my eyes, which could indicate even more strongly how much I want to shut everything out. I sleep practically face-down, halfway on my stomach - this orients me to the floor, possibly indicating how I can be rather cold (since cold air sinks) and grounded, but also suggests I'm not particularly committed to that side of my personality; I can be very friendly and open, too, if the situation is right. 

My attitude towards sleeping could be inferior-Se: I hate going to sleep but simultaneously hate waking up, which is similar to the idea that Se either indulges or avoids physical pleasures. I take forever to wake up and am quite grouchy when I do, which correlates with my introverted, "slow to warm up" personality.

And to be more on topic:
I also tried to change my sleeping position, but failed horribly.


----------

